# Flat Fall/Slow Pitch/Vertical Jig Case !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

This jig storage case was designed to hold all of your different sized jigs in one case. Each case costs $30.00 with free shipping on all orders over $99.00. Please visit www.strikertackle.com to purchase

* Durable Construction 
* 19 Individual Jig Pockets
* 2 Medium Storage Pockets
* 9.75 inches long and 6.5 inches wide

To Purchase please visit www.strikertackle.com or we can invoice thru PayPal for payment.

***** Free Shipping on all orders over $99.00 ******************


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Nice look'n case !


----------

